# The second egg hasn't hatched yet



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey everyone, 

Well, the first born baby seems to be doing fine and I saw it better today. Looks like it's even grown. I reluctantly forced myself to put my hand under my male bird to see what was happening under there with the other egg. Unfortunately, it hasn't hatched yet. I couldn't tell though if there were signs of it hatching. I didn't risk pulling it out from underneath the male. Some background info: my hen started to incubate her first egg round the clock as soon as it was laid. Also, when I candled the eggs at 7 days, the one egg had the full "spider web" effect of blood vessels, the 2nd egg only had 2 noticable blood vessels. Does this mean anything? Maybe it was dead already or infertile? Is this common with a young bird to have only one fertile egg? Time of year etc..or is the fact that one might be dead a sign of disease? I'm going to leave the egg in there today and over night and try to get it out tomorrow morning (if it hasn't hatched) to check for pipping or possibly candle it again. It's kind of a bummer that this has happened and I might possibly only have 1 baby. But I guess 1 is better than none. I'm still holding out hope for the 2nd egg but I'm not sure how much longer to wait before I should probably realize it's just not hatching. 


Brad


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Brad,

Hopefully some of our more experienced members will be along shortly to offer their opinions and advice.

If it were me, I would leave the egg alone for a bit longer. I know when I have had some "accidental" baby doves the parents would roll an unhatched egg out of the nest at the point they "decided" it was not viable. Perhaps your pigeons will do the same if the egg is no good. I'm still hoping for a second baby, though!

Terry Whatley


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If it's been over 24 hours since the first baby hatched, I doubt the other one will. It won't hurt anything to leave it over night to make sure. We have 3 pair of new birds this year. One pair has an old hen and a 2002 cock. One pair has an old cock and a 2002 hen. The other pair are both 2002 birds. Both of the first two pair had only one egg hatch this first round. I've been told it's common for this to happen with younger birds, although we had never experienced it until this year. As far as an illness?? that is possible also but probably it's just something that "happened" If the egg has not hatched by tomorrow I would take it. You can be sure that the one baby will get fed REAL good. In fact, if you are going to band this baby, check it when it's 5 days old. We usually band at 6 days but have found that when there is only one baby in the nest, they tend to grow a little faster. Good luck.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks very much Lovebirds for your opinion and telling me about your personal experience with your birds. Very much appreciated. Not very good news to contemplate but you're right, I'll have one well fed baby. And thanks for the tip on banding earlier.

Brad


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As arule of thumb the eggs hatch 17 days after the second egg is layed. 19 after the first. most times the birds will lightly sit the first egg. Then set well after the second. Pull the egg check for pipping and listen to here if it is strating to pip. At this time it probably is bad . Sounds as though it was fertil may have been chilled or weak. Next time your birds lay mark the calender. Then count down 17 days mark hatch day check evening befor and day marked for piping. Birds wont mind at all. This will give you a better way of knowing hatch times and ageing the bird at a later date. Band three to five days after hatching depending on breed and growth. Check the band after you put it on to see if it stays well. As sometimes you band and it falls off. and if not noticed its to late to reband.


----------

